# Cat keeps sticking tongue out... problem? (pic included!)



## IntlSet

Sometimes my cat sticks his tongue out for no apparent reason. He also falls alseee with it hanging out. Is this normal cat behavior or should I be worried?

It's kinda funny. Look!


----------



## Irishgal

IntlSet said:
			
		

> Sometimes my cat sticks his tongue out for no apparent reason. He also falls alseee with it hanging out. Is this normal cat behavior or should I be worried?
> 
> It's kinda funny. Look!
> 
> View attachment 50507


 
It's cute, he is just so relaxed his tongue hangs out. My dogs do that when they sleep.


----------



## Cat

Nothings wrong,he just forgot to pull it back in.Cute picture of your kitty IntlSet.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I don't believe its anything to be concerned with.  I see alot of animals do this.  I would only worry if he started acting peculiar or stopped eating or foaming at the mouth - you know, out of the ordinary.


----------



## cindylicious

Aww that is the cutest cat ever!


----------



## Danica

I'm sure its fine. And what's cuter than that?!


----------



## elongreach

I love how the cat is laying on the magazine.  I guess all that reading tuckered him out.


----------



## batgirl0711

My moms cat used to do that.  Sometimes my dog does it too.  Its so cute though


----------



## Selena

I had a cat that did that! Its just a habit and totally cute!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

If something interrupts my cats when they're cleaning themselves, their tongue sticks out a little bit. It's really not a big deal.


(I once caught my cat sleeping with his eyes open. Well, not fully closed. It's creepy! Anyone else's pets do this?)


----------



## amanda

awww too cute.

my dog sleeps with her tongue out, eyes half open, everything.  she even shakes around sometimes.  i wouldn't worry!


----------



## spiralsnowman

Hee hee! 

Your cat and I both get our style tips from _Lucky_ magazine!


----------



## Lakritze

What a cute cat. 

Cats do that when they are relaxed and feeling comfortable. It's a good sign and nothing to worry about. Take it as a compliment .


----------



## Pippi

My cat does this too.  I love it when he falls asleep rolled on his back with his tongue sticking out.  Totally cute!


----------



## batgirl0711

My dog sleeps with her eyes WIDE open sometimes and then when she is dreaming OMG it looks like she is in a full blow seziure and about to die...dogs look funny when the dream that they are running or eating!


----------



## lv-lover

It doesn't look like anything's wrong, it's just really cute!


----------



## invisicat

A number of the cats in my life have done that. And, again... it's cute!


----------



## Swanky

awww, what a cutie!!!


----------



## kymmie

My Grandpa had a cat that had a mild stroke and it left the cat with its tongue out a bit.  The cat's behavior was strange at the time this happened but if your cat is behaving normally, I would not worry.  Cute cat!  I love cats but I love my bird even more!


----------



## kezza

I had a friend whose cat started doing this in adulthood, sticking out his tongue for no apparent reason, it turned out he had a fat lip from allergies! So strange. He has to go on a steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs whenever his allergies flare up. Take a look at your kitty's lip and see if it's pink and swollen, it could be the same thing!


----------



## MandM

I'd only worry if he had clear symptoms of distress -- feverish, excessive thirst, lethargy, etc.

Like everyone says, some cats just do that more than others.  He's too cute!!!


----------



## purplekitty

caitlin1214 said:
			
		

> (I once caught my cat sleeping with his eyes open. Well, not fully closed. It's creepy! Anyone else's pets do this?)



Yes! my cat does this too once in a while and it's so scary! I wake her up right away.

My cat will also stick her tounge out once in a while.  I was never concerned with it, I just think it's too cute!


----------



## kathyrose

Nothing to worry about!


----------



## kathyrose

^^ P.S. I personallly think that dogs do it more but I've seen cats do it.


----------



## passerby

IntlSet, your cat is so cute. Probably nothing to worry about, but when is he due for his next visit to the vet?


----------



## mocean

that's just precious! Its not anything to worry about I dont think... my dogs sleep with their eyes half open and run and BARK! in their sleep. well, only one of them barks, ahahahaha! the other one makes little pig sounds. its so funny! they love to go to the beach and chase seagulls and pigeons (but never catch them) so I like to think that they catch them in their dreams!


----------



## doulosforhim

cute picture.


----------



## pinkish_love

maybe she's just teasing you!


----------



## Nola

IntlSet said:
			
		

> Sometimes my cat sticks his tongue out for no apparent reason. He also falls alseee with it hanging out. Is this normal cat behavior or should I be worried?
> 
> It's kinda funny. Look!
> 
> View attachment 50507



He may have a so-called loose jaw as they call it. It´s not serious unless the cat has problems eating. My cat does this also and nothing wrong with her.


----------



## chanelvgirl

*Your cat is too cute *


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

that's the cutest photo ever, but i wouldn't really worry about it too much. My little blue burmese does that a lot, specially after he's been licking himself clean... he ends up falling asleep with the tip of his tongue sticking out


----------



## print*model

He is sooooo cute! I wish my cat WOULD do stuff like that! He's like our second child and every little thing he does - we'll, WE think is just adorable and hilarious. You'd think no one ever owned a cat before! 

We got our daughter a brand new bedroom set yesterday. He had to physically inspect all 8 pieces when they came into the house! He crawled all over the dresser, vanity, desk, chair - everything! So cute!


----------



## PGN

I wouldn't worry about it-some animals just do that! As long as your kitty isn't showing any signs of distress everything is fine. A sign of distress would be open mouth breathing. Cats always breathe through their noses so any open mouth breathing in a kitty is abnormal. Of course-if a kitty is on his way to the vet and is stressed he may do a little panting but that is the only time it would be ok. With all that said-I still recommend annual visits to your vet to make sure kitty is healthy and has no dental problems etc... Sorry for the ramble!!!


----------



## Pupsterpurse

I agree with everyone esle. As long as your cat is otherwise behaving normally, it's totally ok. Your cat loooks soooo cute with its little tongue out!


----------



## northernbelle33

caitlin1214 said:
			
		

> If something interrupts my cats when they're cleaning themselves, their tongue sticks out a little bit. It's really not a big deal.
> 
> 
> (I once caught my cat sleeping with his eyes open. Well, not fully closed. It's creepy! Anyone else's pets do this?)


 
My rabbits can sleep with their eyes fully open, but bunnies are supposed to do that, because they have this creepy clear eyelid that covers their eyes .


----------



## honu

I just want to say that your kitty is adorable!       My kitty only does that like the others....after she finished grooming herself.


----------



## kmccrea

Some cats do that.  Don't worry, kitty is okay as long as he is not showing any signs of troubled breathing.
Katherine


----------



## anotheremptysky

My cats do this too!  My BF and I are on tounge patrol, because we think it's so cute, so whenever we see it we have to tell the other one.   




			
				caitlin1214 said:
			
		

> (I once caught my cat sleeping with his eyes open. Well, not fully closed. It's creepy! Anyone else's pets do this?)



Mine do that too!  My vet said cats sleep so much, because they're never FULLY asleep -- they're always aware of their surroundings in case of 'attack' lol.


----------



## fendigal

I think I read somewhere that it is a leftover habit from when they were feeding as kittens.  I have seen lots of cats do this.  I currently have three and my persian does it once in a while.


----------



## twiggers

My Persian walks around with his tongue sticking out all the time...we just joke and say his tongue is too big for his mouth!


----------



## nativenydesigns

awwww how cute! it just may be your kitty has a Gene Simmons' tongue seriously some cats DO have super long tongues


----------



## melisande

My cats have always done that, off and on (I've always had a cat around, as far as I can remember, and at one point my parents had 4 cats).

Usually, we just say 'how cute' and we probably have a pile of photos of cats doing that tongue thing, over the years.


----------



## katy 1368

Aww!!! He is gorgeous, I love cats so much! My childhood cat did that all the time and he lived until he was 20 (human years!) so I don't think it's a problem either.


----------



## Shiggity

RABIES.  j/k


----------



## Voodoo

Perfectly normal.... all the cats I've ever had have done this!


----------



## never-enough-LV

our little Daisy does the same thing.  She doesn't even realize its hanging out!

soooo cute!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Haha, cute kitty. I don't think I've ever seen my cat do that. I'm pretty sure it's nothing to be worried about.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wait a minute...I just realized this is an old post..lol.


----------



## Voodoo

I keep coming back to look at your cute cat!!! haha


----------



## cascratchfever

My cat used to do this too, for some reason she's stopped since I got another cat and a dog.  Maybe she's not ever relaxed enough anymore lol.  She'd wake up and her tongue would still be out so I'd have to touch it so she'd know it was out and she'd put it back in.


----------



## Kathyy

My old dog sticks her tongue out when she is hurting. The longer the tongue the more she hurts. I wish it was because she was relaxed! I up the glucosamine, have her attempt more sit pretties and shorten up the walks. No tongue out tonight, she is only hungry right now!

That cat photo is so cute!


----------



## Velouria

As far as I know it's a habit. My cat used to do that a lot, while my current kitties hardly ever stick their tongues out. It's so cute tho 
Don't worry!


----------



## fashionjunkee

haha that is so cute! it reminds me of what children do to each other


----------



## davidlkl

haha yeah my cat does that too. i think it might be the same reason as dogs? hot weather?


----------



## DanceRookie

When Sneaky does that; I just stick my tongue out right back!  LOL Then he looks at me like WTF!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

my cat does it  but not often,...


----------



## ChiChi143

My parents dog does this and I think it's adorable!


----------



## CatLady101

Yes, its very cute...My cat has been doing this for some time and now she will be going to the vet I just found a possible tumor in her mouth...I just hope I am wrong... We lost a dog last year to mouth cancer..


----------



## Necromancer

^That's awful. I hope your vet says it's nothing and your kitty is OK.


----------



## grace04

Never mind -- old thread.


----------



## wilding

I use to do that with my tongue when I was sleeping when younger :shame:


----------



## Sally_Jacob

I am searchign this because my kitten did the same thing. but i guess theres nothing to worry about...


----------

